# Milnacipran



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Has anyone else ever heard of this? It supposedly alleviates the pain of FMS? I just received a newsletter from a company in Great Britain from which I buy natural hormones and they are touting this stuff.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hello ET,I just became aware of this last night and am in the process of researching it. Since October, 2003 it has been in Phase III clinical trials for use in the US as a fibromyalgia treatment but has been available in other counries for six years. I am currently trying to find out how much longer it is expected to take before it is approved. There seems to be lots of information available on the Web about it which I am exploring. I know it can be purchased over the Net from other countries if anyone wants to try it before it's actually approved.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes, I noticed that I could buy it from the same company in Great Britain from which I get my natural hormones.I suppose some drug company needs to make sure they can alter it chemically, patent it and make an enormous profit with it before they'll allow it here in the good ole US of A.I hope you'll post whatever you find in your research. Thank you for your response...







Evie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never even heard of it! I look forward to learning about it. I always love to hear the latest in the search for relief! Thanks for posting about it!


----------

